# Rabid Zombies - new PAW story



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I finally finished my next story.

Rabid Zombies.

As usual, you can read it for free at my site 
http://www.culexpipiens.com/BookRabid.php, via the link below and/or on Kindle on Amazon. Comments and feedback are appreciated and if you really enjoy it I wouldn't object to a good Amazon review.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't wait to read it!!!


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Really a fun read. Just when I needed a fiction fix too. Thanks.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing story!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Great story, thank you!
Might not have been as good as some of your other work, still a great story.:2thumb:
:melikey:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

GREAT! I love your stuff!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Never read a book online before , I know what rocks this guy been under , well this will be my first .


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I had fun writing this one. From the very first concept, the characters all just jumped out in my mind... it was frustrating at how long it took for me to get everything typed in and then even more so at the multiple re-readings I went through in order to try to catch all the typos. I wish I could write these as fast as I can "think" them!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow...Just WOW! NOBODY does the apocalypse like culex! good read!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I finished it the other day. I like how you used the bicycle inner tube, tapioca pudding rolling pin and ping pong balls. I never would have thought of that! Good read. Thanks.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

JustCliff said:


> I finished it the other day. I like how you used the bicycle inner tube, tapioca pudding rolling pin and ping pong balls. I never would have thought of that! Good read. Thanks.


Either you meant to be funny or you're thinking of a different story!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Was gonna say I wasn't to that part!


----------



## TNMike (Apr 23, 2012)

This one is by far one of the best PAW fictions I've read!!

Good job!!!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Just finished, LOVED IT!!!!!


Btw, that disk thrower, i had the idea of making a bunch of aluminum sharpened frisbees a frw months back and have yet to try it, wat u think?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

cazetofamo said:


> Just finished, LOVED IT!!!!!
> 
> Btw, that disk thrower, i had the idea of making a bunch of aluminum sharpened frisbees a frw months back and have yet to try it, wat u think?


Realistically? Fiction for anything other than short range. Lack of areodynamics will mean any slight imbalance results in the disk curving off target pretty quick. Think of a frisbee. Only due to the spinning and a careful throw, along with the curved shape does it ever actually head (sometimes) in the direction you intended to throw it.

Take an old circular saw blade and see how far and accurate you can throw it. If you can accurately hit a target at a reasonable distance... oh, and do so without cutting yourself in the process as I'm sure they'll be lots of infectious stuff on the sharp edges, especially after the first use or two. Tetnus in a post collapse world anyone?


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Alright, just wanted to get a second opinion


Btw, what are your ideas for your next story? As far as ive seen you have zombie apocolypse and pandemic. I MUST KNOW!!!


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

Great story! Nice character development, I really like the idea of a diverse group with different strengths, and the characters were linked together nicely. Paw stories are my favorite. Good job, looking forward to reading more of your stuff. 

Axe.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

cazetofamo said:


> Alright, just wanted to get a second opinion
> 
> Btw, what are your ideas for your next story? As far as ive seen you have zombie apocolypse and pandemic. I MUST KNOW!!!


Look in the fiction forum here, on my site or on Amazon. I also cover Mayans, nuclear war, plane crash and my newest short story, just released today, weather. I've got another longer one still in the works but not sure where it's going to go yet.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome, just had to check. Im no stranger to reading and i personally would like to say, you almost rank up with steven king and tolkien, only in the PAW genre. Personally, id say that ur better than max brookes( if u dont know, look him up).


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

Really loved the story but I thought the ending was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

willallen said:


> Really loved the story but I thought the ending was a bit of a surprise.


Thanks!

Without giving anything away to those who haven't read it yet... was it a surprise good or surprise bad or?


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i quite enjoyed it.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Loved it. How the characters and their paths intertwined.
Finished it in 1 sitting.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome! Great story! I liked the ending very much!

Thanks for writing! :kiss:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Oooh, and I'd love to read an account of Wolf's adventures after they left him at the facility - I bet that would make an awesome story too!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> Oooh, and I'd love to read an account of Wolf's adventures after they left him at the facility - I bet that would make an awesome story too!


I've toyed around with "Wolf... The Missing Years." or something like that. :dunno:

Depends on how my other stuff comes out. Of course most of the characters have a nice setup for follow on stories, either as their own with them in the lead or as add on characters in a different sotry.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> I've toyed around with "Wolf... The Missing Years." or something like that. :dunno:
> 
> Depends on how my other stuff comes out. Of course most of the characters have a nice setup for follow on stories, either as their own with them in the lead or as add on characters in a different sotry.


:woohoo:

I like your style of writing, and look forward to reading your next submission.


----------



## txgirl (May 2, 2013)

I just happened upon this thread today. I actually read this book a month ago and truly enjoyed it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I read it last week after you posted it and forgot to tell you what I thought!

I stayed up until 3am to read it (after the family was in bed). I read everything but the last 20 or so pages. My DH told me to go to bed before I finished. Read the last pages the next morning and...

LOVED IT!


----------



## Siskiyoumom (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you for the atypical zomibie story. As I totally neglect my end of the school years tasks I have delved into your well written stories. Yes, I have taught some pretty amazing ten year old students and they give me much hope for future generations.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Siskiyoumom said:


> Thank you for the atypical zomibie story. As I totally neglect my end of the school years tasks I have delved into your well written stories. Yes, I have taught some pretty amazing ten year old students and they give me much hope for future generations.


Thanks for the comments! It's nice to see people still enjoy what I have written.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

CP, the page says not found. Is there a new link?


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

CulexPipiens said:


> Thanks for the comments! It's nice to see people still enjoy what I have written.


I loved the story, very nicely done. I did lose a bit of sleep, did not want to stop reading, should have start earlier. Thanks for the story.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

myrtle55 said:


> CP, the page says not found. Is there a new link?


Just click the "Culex Stories" menu at the top of my site and all my stuff is listed there.

At least the released stuff is there. I've got another one basically done, just haven't gotten around to creating a cover for it yet. And about another dozen in various stages anywhere from just a few notes to maybe half done. Hopefully one day I'll have the time to get back to them.

Between classes (both what I'm taking (Krav Maga) and assorted classes I'm teaching) plus the demanding day job plus volunteering with our EMA group and now gardening season in full swing free time is very rare any more.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Tha k you, I will keep trying. You keep up with your classes..I appreciate your help


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Reading it for the 2nd time now


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I enjoyed it very much! Thank you posting it!


----------

